# Little Rosie after a week.



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great little girl Rosie is. No accidents in the house since day 2. Today Bogie and Rosie actually played together. It was so cute. This little girl has personality plus. I thought I would share pictures after a week with us. We took a field trip to the park yesterday.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Rosie's beautiful, Reva. How adorable is Bogie! So happy they're playing and getting along. You must be so proud.
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

WOWZAAAA!!! What a beauty Rosie is!! :wub: 

Great pics :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Reva - the first pic would melt any heart - they look great together - I have no idea how you're going to let go of this keeper B) - I love little Rosie - and of course our gentleman Mr Bogie is just too handsome for words.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

REVA! ......be careful, girlfriend....don't fall too deeply in love....

Rosie is adorable and I think Bogie is beginning to see in her what you see... :wub: 

Oh dear, I don't know if I could do that. :bysmilie: :biggrin:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Rosie is an AWESOME BLOSSOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: 
Bogie is a DOLL too! :wub: 
Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rosie is beautiful! I am in love with her face. :tender: She looks like she is such a sweet, loving girl.

I don't know how you will be able to let someone else adopt her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I see adoption in the future .........for YOU!!!! Little Rosie is a doll and they look like family together!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a CUTIE!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's adorable! I'm so glad things are working out so well! :chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Dont they look great together.. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness, she is sooooo adorable!! :wub: What a cutie and she looks so happy!!! I'm so glad she and Bogie are getting along.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, Rosie is so adorable. Do I sense that she may have found a new home in your heart and home?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, she looks so happy. What a pretty little Rosie :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Reva, she is just so adorable! Bogie and Rosie look so cute together! I'm so happy to hear that Bogie is playing with her - that rocks!! :aktion033: She really does look happy! You're wonderful for fostering this sweet little angel. :yes:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Rosie is adorable, I have a feeling you are going to fail fostering 101...don't worry I have failed twice..with my Rosie and Tasha, both senior girls out of Miami-Dade animal shelter


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Wow Reva-look what your love and good care has done for Rosie already-she is so lucky to have you in her corner.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart...Rosie is doing so wonderful with you and her and Bogie look adorable together :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Rosie looks wonderful! Its great that she is getting all these experiences while you are taking care of her  Your such a great foster mom....Rosie is one lucky lady.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's really a beautiful girl and it sound like things have started out great. 
Have you ask Bogie what he thinks about keeping her? He might not want to let her go, they look so cute together. :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She looks fantastic! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Rosie looks terrific :wub: (as does Bogey, of course :wub: ) - does she EVER stop smiling? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Reva, she is a little doll ! She reminds me of whet Twinkle will look like when she is full grown. I am so thrilled for you that your first Rescue is such a cutie pie. Is there any chance she might get adopted by you ?

I love the pictures ! A-Dor-A -Ble!


----------

